# St. Pete/Tampa - Looking for training partners



## seibukan (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello All,

I study arnis one night a week for a few hours and then spend the rest of the week twidling my thumbs.

I've tried to pick up a few extra nights, but the instructer is busy with other things as well as the 2 other students. If you live in the bay area and need/want a training partner, I'm more then willing

Thanks


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Seibukan,

I had the pleasure to receive some instruction from GM Fred Lazo at Tuhon Ray Dionaldo's Gathering about six months ago. GM Lazo was a patient instructor and showed us a cool double-handed cane control move that could break both of the opponents wrists.

Consider going to seminars in the area to meet people to train as well.

Tuhon Ray has events twice a year.  He also has several FCS instructors within one hour or so of Tampa. His website is www.fcskali.com.

Please also consider visiting events hosted by Ama Guro Raffy Pambuan, who is in the Orlando area. You can contact him via Travis DeVita (http://fcsorlando.tripod.com/).

There are supposed to be other events, gatherings, and Sama-Samas in Florida this year which might be posted here on MT as well as on  www.fmatalk.com, so keep visiting .

Best regards,

Palusut


----------

